

The ternary calculating machine of Thomas Fowler - jacquesm
http://www.mortati.com/glusker/fowler/fowlerbio.htm

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7896640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7896640)

